# Mentor Lagoons?



## 17j.amato (Aug 10, 2015)

Has anyone been fishing Mentor Lagoons near the boat launch? Im thinking about trying there tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

There have been crowds there this entire weekend.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What have they been catching?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Mostly sticks. Sometimes garbage.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

They were dredging the entrance last week when I was there. Probably still alot of debris.


----------



## Ryan in Mentor (Mar 22, 2016)

I fish the lagoons all the time. The crappie should be getting hot soon. I've caught some of the biggest bass/crappie of my life out of that place. Kayaks are the way to go. You can get into every tight spot in the place.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Haven't heard about the crappie in there yet, but I would bet the same as well!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Ryan in Mentor said:


> I fish the lagoons all the time. The crappie should be getting hot soon. I've caught some of the biggest bass/crappie of my life out of that place. Kayaks are the way to go. You can get into every tight spot in the place.


But if you fall in you have a great chance of catching staph infection. Plus all the north mentor rif raf. Better to fish elsewhere.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Nah not worried about any of that mentor lagoons is not a scary place


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> There have been crowds there this entire weekend.





GrandRiverBassman said:


> But if you fall in you have a great chance of catching staph infection. Plus all the north mentor rif raf. Better to fish elsewhere.


Sounds like you're fishing there too if you're seeing the crowds all weekend?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

No just taking the kids for a walk.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Nah not worried about any of that mentor lagoons is not a scary place


https://www.google.com/amp/www.cleveland.com/articles/8327980/overnight_news_links_mentor_la.amp

http://www.news-herald.com/general-news/20150603/mentor-leaders-considering-lagoons-preserve-policy

http://www.news-herald.com/general-...rs-continue-efforts-to-combat-crime-at-marina

There are a bunch more articles relating to theft. I couldn't find the one where a guy robbed two little kids on the paths in the preserve


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Just saying that the most recent article is 2 years ago; it seems they have increased patrols and cleaned up there act recently


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been to mentor lagoons and no one is even around except the 70 year old lady walking her dogs to the trail entrance and the workers all at the mentor lagoons marina. I have seen nothing to indicate any type of these type of behavior occurring but perhaps I'm lucky. I would be more worried about the Grand River in the Painesville area than anything with the meth heads, homeless and illegals everywhere.

If it is so dangerous to dig up these articles why would you take your kids there on a walk? Not trying to start a debate over this but to be honest crime can happen anywhere. I really like fishing the lagoons.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm sure you'll have more company next time you're there.


----------

